# The Kids



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of our current mice 

One of the whole gang enjoying a freshly cleaned cage









Mo, also known as Fatsumomo (though she is steadily loosing weight)









Kink, you can see why from the tail









Patch









Tiny (sorry about the blurryness, still learning to use camera and she is such a fidget bum and wont sit still)









Little and Large (ie Mo and Tiny)









Hope you like my little family :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Wooo mo is a big momma :shock:

Such lovely mice though


----------



## sassysas (Feb 23, 2009)

They are so sweet. Can't wait to meet them all  xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

That picture of Mo and Tiny is brilliant, Mo literally towering over little Tiny :lol:


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Mo is GIANT :shock:


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

She was 92g and tiny was about 25g at the time of the pic. Mo is now 65g and tiny is 31g so it doesn't look quite so drastic anymore, they are best of friends though, tiny follows mo.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

Mo looks the size of a Malmummate :shock: its good she's losing weight though


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Great pics


----------

